# Possible problems with heat & advice on cooling



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Hi, 

The numbers shown in Speedfan started to scare me a bit especially since my computer isn't even overclocked and I actually want to start clocking a bit. But I want to make sure that the case remains cool without being too noisy. 

Here's what Speedfan shows when idling. 









I have
Asus P5B Motherboad
Intel Core 2 Quad 2.40Ghz 
Geforce 8800GTS 640mb
2gig ddr pc5200 ram (switching to 4gig cruical ballistix soon)
Thermaltake Shark Case with front mounted 120mm case fan with filter and rear mounted 120mm case fan

What affordable-for-a-student options do I have to decrease the heat so that I can start overclocking a bit without worrying about heat whilst keeping noise at minimal. Thank you.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

erm oil submerging is a cheap way of a cool cool pc with no noise at all dont just go put it in a fish tank thou use mineral oil. vegetable oil will work too just doesnt look overly good

other than that more fans can get them from ebay for a pound or pc world have them for £5 or just under

put a fan at front sucking air and one at rear for exhast then maybe two on the top for exhaust to take the side panel off will aloow more cool air in mines never on as im always doing sumthing inside fans dont do much work as its always cool


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

GPU is high, system is good, CPU is low, aux is no sensor, HD is high, cores are DTS high.

I'd for sure check the GPU temp with the nvidia driver, and i'd say you can go to about 2.66 safely.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

sorry to be a bit newbish magnethead but what did you mean by "DTS" high regarding cores and about going 2.66 safely? Is it volt? I have no idea how to change that though.

I've bought 2 80mm fans and a schyte mini ninja for the cpu. Once I install those hopefully I'll get the right airflow going inside the case. If not I might bug you guys again for advice  .


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

get some 120mm fans put on the top of the case for exhasut fans theyl drag the hot air out. intake at front exhasut at ream and move the wiring to the back of case to alow better airflow should be fine then mate if not theres always sumone online here


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Sonti said:


> sorry to be a bit newbish magnethead but what did you mean by "DTS" high regarding cores and about going 2.66 safely? Is it volt? I have no idea how to change that though.
> 
> I've bought 2 80mm fans and a schyte mini ninja for the cpu. Once I install those hopefully I'll get the right airflow going inside the case. If not I might bug you guys again for advice  .


what case do you have?

DTS is digital thermal sensor. Long story short, it can read anywhere +-10 degrees of true value. So when I say DTS high, i mean it's reading between 0 and 10 celsius high.

You're at 2.40 GHz. You can go to 2.66 GHz safely without increasing voltage or heat output.

front and side panels are intake, rear and top panels are exhaust. Bottom fans are not reccomended. CPU fans should have the air blowing from fan through heatsink and to a nearby exhaust fan.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

I installed my new cooler and zip tied two 80mm fans to the side panel to exhaust from graphics card. Heres speedfan idling after some Crysis Warhead. 










I will make a proper list of my hardware for some Overclocking advise in a bit, I hope you guys can help me out as I'm fairly new to overclocking.

Heres my rig.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Heres my case open. As you can see I had some trouble fitting the cooler and now the fan is kind of close to the graphics card. Not sure if I should let it stay that way. 


















LC POWER LC6550 GP ver. 2 550watt 

Asus P5B LGA775 Motherboard

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4Ghz - Schyte Mini Ninja cooler

Club3d Geforce 8800 GTS 640MB - Stock cooler

2x 2GB DDR2 - 800 CL4 Crucial Ballistix

Thermaltake Shark Case 120mm front fan - 120mm rear fan

2x 80mm side fans. 

Without pushing too hard, what can I overclock and for how much should I overclock?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

First thing you should do is move the fan on your Scythe. It should blow air through the heatsink and out the rear exhaust fan. Blowing towards the top of the case isn't a good plan, unless you have an exhaust fan up there, not the psu. You want the warmer air out of the case as soon as possible, and directional flow. It's pretty easy to create dead spots if fans are blowing in different directions. 

Not sure how much cooling the Mini provides, but speedfan is reporting temps a little higher than you should be starting with, and those are idle. Not that speedfan is all that accurate, seen way too many errors to trust the prog. Try with RealTemp and/or Core Temp and see what sort of numbers they give. Also check your bios, that's considered the most accurate. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/ 

Get those temps down as much as you can, then try some overclocking. A little bit at a time, monitoring all the way.

It may come down to getting a better hsf, one of mine is the Scythe Ninja 2, it's very good, though I don't have it in right now, changed back to a Kingwin RVT-12025 which is a rebranded Xigmatek HDT-S1283.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

on my laptop (turion 2GHz x2) SF is showing 51C. on Q8200 OC'd to 2.66 desktop it's showing 54C with a defrag running.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Here's the realtemp screenshot









And I changed the fans position and now it looks like this. But I had to move the RAMS to the black slots. Would that make any difference? Yellow slots are DIMM A1 and B1 - blacks are DIMM A2 and B2. does changing to black sockets have any affect on performance? or any difference at all?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

the RAM slots shouldnt matter. 

That's a much better orientation.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Had to do the same with my ram when I had the Ninja 2 in, couldn't put ram in the first slot, so went to 2 &4 no worries. Now that I have the Kingwin back in, I moved the ram back.


----------

